# [DC Metro Area] Seeking Group or more Gamers



## Tepmurt

Hey Everyone,

I was hoping to find some people to game with in the DC Metro area and have so far found 2 others looking for a group.  We're interested in board games and card games but we really want to play some role playing games.  Most of the experience from the group is with a variety of editions of D&D.  We have some people willing to GM different types of games, but we want to figure out what suits the group best before we commit to a specific campaign if we start from scratch.

Wednesday evenings and weekends seem to be the best time to meet for the current people.

If anyone is interested in meeting up or has some spots open in an existing group, please let me know.  Feel free to ask more questions in the thread or contact me.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing

Hey-o!

What areas of Metro-DC are best for you? There are groups scattered all over the area.


----------



## Tepmurt

Artur Hawkwing said:


> Hey-o!
> 
> What areas of Metro-DC are best for you? There are groups scattered all over the area.




Two of us live in DC proper and one is in Arlington.  Anything that is metro accessible or people that are metro accessible is ideal right now.


----------



## Hammerforge

Do you know what RPG system(s) your group is mainly interested in? If it's an earlier version of AD&D (preferably 1E), count me interested.


----------



## Atlatl Jones

I just moved to DC, and I'd be interested in joining a gaming group. I've played a lot of games, and some variation of D&D is welcome.


----------



## Hammerforge

Atlatl Jones said:


> I just moved to DC, and I'd be interested in joining a gaming group. I've played a lot of games, and some variation of D&D is welcome.




I'm looking to add players to my 1E AD&D group, so let me know if you're interested. We'd probably play one or two Saturdays a month in Northern Virginia. The thread for my game ad is here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/gamers-seeking-gamers/312574-ad-d-northern-virginia.html


----------



## Tepmurt

I think our group is looking for something around 3E/Pathfinder-4E for D&D, with the possibility of other gaming systems in the future.


----------



## Eltern

Tepmurt:

I'm in the DC area (Bethesda) and am also looking for a group to join. I'm more keen on a regular, story-driven campaign, but I'd join some one-shots to get warmed up. I'm happy with anywhere Metro accessible or just off the beltway.

Cheers!


----------



## Atlatl Jones

Thanks for the offer, Hammerforge, but if you're playing in McLean I can't easily get there without a car.


----------



## Plamen Kovatchev

Hey, sorry for the necro, but I'm about to start an Eclipse Phase campaign and am looking for some players. The creators of Eclipse Phase describe it as a game of "post-apocalyptic transhuman horror," with the players as secret agents battling existential threats to humanity.

    I would describe it as "Ghost in the Shell" meets "The Expanse," by way of Takeshi Kovacs. If you've played SOMA, you know what I'm talking about. It's a hard sci-fi world set after the Singularity: when AI reached sentience and almost spelled the end of humanity. Rather than die out, humans have... changed. Some of us are just bits of data floating around in cyberspace, while others have had their conciousness transferred to superhuman Olympians or even clanking, rusty old robots. Death is a slap on the wrist: just upload into a new body. One thing's for sure though; nobody's going back to Earth. When the TITAN AIs went haywire, they laid waste to the whole planet, leaving only the colonies throughout the solar system intact. 

    If you want to know more, Eclipse Phase is published under the Creative Commons license, so you can check it out for yourself here: robboyle.wordpress.com/eclipse-phase-pdfs/

    Anyway, I'm planning to run a monthly game in the downtown Washington, DC area, by Labyrinth Games & Puzzles. If you're interested, or have any questions, hit me up! I'm a veteran DM, but this is my first foray into Eclipse Phase, so we can all learn it together!


----------



## Eltern

I'm very interested!


----------



## Plamen Kovatchev

Awesome!


----------



## Plamen Kovatchev

I need to make a few posts before I can PM you my email address.


----------



## Plamen Kovatchev

Meanwhile, check out the quick start rules at https://robboyle.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/eclipsephase_quickstartrules.pdf


----------



## Plamen Kovatchev

Also, what kind of character were you thinking of playing? Right now, we have a "face" and a scientist/hacker. We might need a hands-on fighter type, or a thief...


----------



## Plamen Kovatchev

Okay, I think that was the last post. Sending you my email address!


----------

